# Getting a group



## icantthinkofausername (Feb 7, 2014)

I would like to get my friends in the survival set of mind and get them to mabey even begin to start making a few preps, what would be a good way to do this?

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Survival Forum mobile app


----------



## Geek999 (Jul 9, 2013)

icantthinkofausername said:


> I would like to get my friends in the survival set of mind and get them to mabey even begin to start making a few preps, what would be a good way to do this?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S968C using Survival Forum mobile app


Depending on where you live try discussing something like a blizzard, hurricane, etc. If they aren't willing to prepare themselves for that then they aren't going to prepare period.

You might also have more luck with family than friends.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

icantthinkofausername said:


> I would like to get my friends in the survival set of mind and get them to mabey even begin to start making a few preps, what would be a good way to do this?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S968C using Survival Forum mobile app


Good luck with that.


----------



## Gians (Nov 8, 2012)

icantthinkofausername said:


> I would like to get my friends in the survival set of mind and get them to mabey even begin to start making a few preps, what would be a good way to do this?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S968C using Survival Forum mobile app


I'm with Geek999, you'll have better luck with family than friends, esp if the friends are on the young side. While there are some young people that are really into it, many feel that Mom and Dad will take care of everything. If you do discuss it with friends, the news is always full of sad stories about people that were caught totally unprepared. Test the waters, you probably have a good idea already who will be interested and who has their head either in a cloud or the sand, or elsewhere.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Putting together a mutual assistance group is no easy task as each member should be vetted, committed and bring something to the table that actually provides "assistance". I don't know if it matters if they are friends or family, both can just as easily violate OPSEC or fail to take the idea seriously. I had the advantage of working with the people in my group under inhospitable conditions (military and law enforcement) so the topic was a natural one to bring up. Like Gians already said, you really should already have an idea of who would be a beneficial member of your group and who wouldn't. Who might be open to such suggestions and who would not take it seriously. I would approach the people you feel are inclined to be beneficial (and willing) and have a few "what if" conversations. Nothing too heavy and nothing too specific. Let the conversations go where they go. You will either be pleasantly surprised or quickly realize that the person is not right for your group. Best of luck.


----------



## Geek999 (Jul 9, 2013)

I don't think the OP is at the stage of setting up a group, just trying to persuade a few friends that they ought to do something. Only the ones that take the suggestion would be candidates for a group.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

A way to ease into it may be to plan a weekend(or longer) camping trip(group), not a trip to a State Park or KOA Camp Ground but somewhere you have to hike a few miles in and find/set up a primative campsite.

I gaurentee you that when they have to hump in food their they will be in the right frame of mind to talk about dehydrated/freeze dried or other "camping" type of foods.

Same story with water, find it/pruify it from available sources instead of carrying it all in on their backs will make a strong point for that too.

From there it would be an easy jump to discussing emergencies/disasters.



icantthinkofausername said:


> I would like to get my friends in the survival set of mind and get them to mabey even begin to start making a few preps, what would be a good way to do this?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S968C using Survival Forum mobile app


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

I talk about the natural disasters that have stopped food deliveries to my town. I talk about living on my preps due to illness. I talk about getting better results, due to inflation, on my food storage than my bank balance. For the most part it is like talking to someone about losing weight or stopping smoking. Some will come around in their own time and others never will. Mostly what I do is plant the seed and walk away. If enough people plant the seeding the same spot then one may take root. If I push the issue then they will push back and that defeats my purpose.


----------



## icantthinkofausername (Feb 7, 2014)

I figure of my friends three would be interested one of them has gone on a hike with me and I taught him a few of the basics. He was rather surprised on how much work it took though.

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Survival Forum mobile app


----------



## Geek999 (Jul 9, 2013)

icantthinkofausername said:


> I figure of my friends three would be interested one of them has gone on a hike with me and I taught him a few of the basics. He was rather surprised on how much work it took though.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S968C using Survival Forum mobile app


A hike is work? A hike should be fun.


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

Some people can home grown food because they want to eat better food.
Some because they know it is cheaper then store bought food.
Some can because their family always have, it is a way of life.
Any of these reasons could be part of prepared for bad times.
If the person is in church a lot or deeply religious talk about Joseph's dream of 7 good years & 7 bad years.
I know a very religious woman in her 70's, who gardens & cans for all her adult children. She has a year supply of can goods & frozen goods for about 16 people. I do not know what they will do when she passes.
But most people who can & dry their home grown foods are open to long term food storage.


----------



## icantthinkofausername (Feb 7, 2014)

Yea I've never been pushy about it only lightly hinted, mabey I could make a few light preps for them on my own

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Survival Forum mobile app


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

We have four home out on the BOL.
Some garden, some have animals & a few have a shop to work from or farm equipment.
Well, everyone has a small garden & guns, it is a matter of Pride. 
One person really plans on a future crop for all the 16 plus person now on the land.
A small wood shop & a small metal shop with lots of old hand tool, that do not need power.


----------



## Geek999 (Jul 9, 2013)

icantthinkofausername said:


> Yea I've never been pushy about it only lightly hinted, mabey I could make a few light preps for them on my own
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S968C using Survival Forum mobile app


Many who have been prepping awhile are doing so for not only a group of like minded friends, but for families who may or may not see the point. For instance, my son and I are my entire "group". However, we certainly aren't abandoning our wives or other family members. As a result, we are preparing for a group of 16.

Generally, if you are just starting out you need to prepare for yourself first. You can't help anyone else if you can't feed and take care of yourself. Once you have that progressing, then you can start to give thought to a group and in most cases the group will contain a fair number of people who come as part of the package with those who are really on board.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

being able to take care of your self or group is a lot of work, and with all of the distraction available to people through technology it is difficult to get some one into the self responsibility (preparations wise) mind set. Having a bunch of junk doesn't make you prepared, skills and knowledge put you firmly on the path. For a young person who is busy with life to become involved, you would need to find something to hold their interest, there are tons of survival vids on You tube, that show scenarios that require survival skills. If you find one that resonates with your friend (s) (each may need a different "Vid mentor") A big thing is to keep it positive. ie see how much more comfortable these people are. as opposed to look at how tough they have it.


----------



## GrinnanBarrett (Aug 31, 2012)

You walk a really fine line when it comes to friends and preparedness. Prep talk makes most people nervous. They do not want to be branded as a "Survivalist or a Doomsday Prepper" for any reason. You also have to keep in mind that when you deal with couples one may want to get involved and the other is dead set against it. 

Try to going shooting with them one at a time to see if they have an interest in that. It is sort of like taking someone on a LONG hike that may be easy for you but drive them over the edge from the get go. Take small steps. If you find any interest don't just pounce on them. Take it easy and try confiding in them one on one that you are getting into preparedness. Look at their face and body language. If they lean back away from you it is a sign they are not comfortable at all. If they lean in toward you and continue to make eye contact then there MAY be an interest on their part. 

We bring people in occasionally to our group. We usually start by going to our private gun range and having a cookout and shoot. We do not talk survival with them. Our group is more like family than a mutual assistance group. It may sound goofy to some but we try to make survival fun. We have taste testing of freeze dried and dehydrated foods. We cook over open fire down by the river where we shoot. 

One thing you really need to do is get to know the people before you form a group. They may be sort of friends but find out what they are like in a very relaxed setting. See if they bring alcohol to a shoot. If they do that is a bad sign. Guns and booze do not mix. 

We have a group right now that is trying to form (not with us). The first thing we found with them is they cannot agree on anything. They are also full of guys who were 'war heroes" at least in their own minds. One guy claimed to be a sniper from Viet Nam era. He didn't know how to load an AR or a Garand. All this is simply to say you really need to find out what your friends are really about. I love the guy who tells you straight up he was a cook or a clerk typist in the army. Those guys are usually real in what they tell you. 

Be careful what information you give out on yourself and your family. Groups need to take time to form to be sure you have the right mix and not too many chiefs and no Indians. Most of all good luck to you and best wishes. GB


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

You asked a question that has been discussed several times here. This is just my take on it and I am not encouraging about selling prepping to anyone who is not already interested.

1. Some people are natural sales people and can convince anyone of anything. That has never been me. I do my leading by example. But I am not showing and telling about prepping, except in situations where it is brought up to me, and I tread very lightly. 

An example: There was a storm coming. A friend went to the store to buy food for a few days and ahead of her was someone who had a huge amount of groceries. After they were done and gone, the clerk said to her, "They are preparing for the end of the world." Friend has NO IDEA about my prepping and beliefs. Friend calls me laughing about the situation. I tell the friend that we should all be at least a little prepared for disasters, having a few gallons of water, some food that will be shelf stable, etc, and I cited a couple examples of recent life. She has spent some time in Florida, so has seen that some people do some storm prepping there. My friend is OCD, so anything that she sees for a couple days has to go. She lives a very sparse life, due to her OCD. She agreed with me and said she used to have a few gallons of water in the closet. She heard what I said, but I know her. She just can't prep. It is not in her due to her OCD. But, maybe, maybe, she will have a few gallons of water. And for someone like her, as with many people, food that sits on the shelf for a little time is something they cannot think of eating. Many people are SO about expiration dates, they will starve instead of eating outdated food that often has been given a random date because it is required by the FDA.

2. If you talk to anyone and everyone, when SHTF, expect everyone to come to you for help. Many people do not listen and hear the real message, they have their own interpretation on whatever anyone says.

3. For some people, it takes a real life experience to get it, and talking about it to them is not the way. Ever talk to someone and know they really didn't hear a word you said? Some people either get it, or they don't.

When Fukishima happened, I know a couple people who were really freaked about the end of the world, food sources and radiation, etc. One, who knew I was a prepper, but not knowing to what degree, took it upon himself to buy 25 pounds of pintos, 20 pounds of rice, dried fruits and canned vegetables. For him, that was progress. He does get it on some level. I noticed a new bag of Basmati rice in his pantry, and he said, my food storage was getting low on rice. I knew he bought dried fruits, but I really didn't get that he gets the idea of food storage, even that much. For him, the pintos and rice he has is all he will probably ever have, but it is better than nothing. I doubt that he would ever consider a year's worth or more. He thinks that he has enough water in his water heater. He is not alone in this belief. He thinks the world will keep turning and we will always be able to buy food.

I think some will just form groups naturally, and some will never be able to blend into a group. Like many things in life, I don't think it can be forced.

One of my concerns for forming a group is the domineering people I have experienced in my life who run right over other people with their self righteous beliefs, wants, and ideas. I also have had enough real life experience with lying and manipulative people that this is a concern for me as well. It takes me a long time to know and trust people.


----------



## icantthinkofausername (Feb 7, 2014)

I have good people skills but yea I feel I'm going to be on my own

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Survival Forum mobile app


----------



## HardCider (Dec 13, 2013)

I don't have much in the way of people skills. It's not something I have ever honed. The jobs and hobbies I have gravitated toward (farm manager, carpentry, waterman, wildlife biologist, forester, hunting, trapping, fishing ect ) have always found me living, working and playing alone outdoors for most all of my life. I don't talk much and am real low key so it's hard to even get to know anyone. My wife seems OK with it all after 25 years together. Guess my natural instincts are not going to allow me to feel like fitting in with a group. A good group makes more sense to me but would be way harder to adjust to. Funny thing is my wife thinks I read people very well. I think it's just I don't trust anyone so I tend to study them harder. I think tight knit communities like the Amish are way ahead of the curve


----------



## Geek999 (Jul 9, 2013)

I have tried to convince a few folks just to prep for Hurricanes, which we've had plenty of. I can't say that even one of them has done much. Maybe someone has and I am not aware of it.

I don't think I would have better luck with better people skills. Prepping does involve sacrifice in money and time for something that you hopefully never need. Not many people are going to do that.

Trying to form a group is a tough sell.


----------



## icantthinkofausername (Feb 7, 2014)

What would you all do If tshtf would you say too bad to the people who didn't prepare or go within your power to help them and ither way how would you go about it?

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Survival Forum mobile app


----------



## Geek999 (Jul 9, 2013)

icantthinkofausername said:


> What would you all do If tshtf would you say too bad to the people who didn't prepare or go within your power to help them and ither way how would you go about it?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S968C using Survival Forum mobile app


The key is the term "within your power". I figure I can prepare for 16. That's what is within my power. As of today I still have a long way to go to be ready for even that number.


----------

